# Hymer Dealer Decal or something needed to cover small dent



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

My newly imported grey-sided 04 Hymer 644G has a small but deep dent (looks like its been made by the end of a snooker cue or a bike brake lever) situated about 10 inches above the Hymer vehicle data plate next to the side door. The price reflected this. The dent is presently covered with a novelty sticker, which looks poor.

I'm not sure that a local respray can be done invisibly. However, it would look abs fine filled and with a nice Hymer dealer sticker over the top like the one below. Unfortunately that firm doesnt do those stickers anymore....anyone know a firm that does or perhaps have any other bright ideas. I had thought of an orange reflector but it may look funny stuck there.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

local bodyshop will fix easily being white but cheapest option are these dentmaster type companies, look under smart repair in yellow pages, if they cant get access from behind they use a gluestick, use such companies myself, should pay no more than £50 - £60 per panel, haggle if need be. 
we would charge about £150 going down repair and paint route.
mark


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

Thanks...No access from behind as the body is an aluminium foam ply sandwich. Also, I think those dentmaster people can only fix uncreased dents with their pullers. I'll give them a call though....anyone know the paint code for Hymer Grey?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

any good?


----------



## hymerbeliever (May 8, 2009)

artona said:


> any good?


No...think it may look funny but I had thought of the custom decal route (eg off ebay) to do a copy of the one pictured above.


----------



## alienstew (May 13, 2005)

There are a couple of Hymer decals on ebay at present, see -

http://tinyurl.com/yeqmlgp

Just the word HYMER and the 3 flashes and only 4.50 each. Might do the trick?


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

What about an MHF sticker like the one shown below?
They're A4 size and available from rally staff with all profits to the rally funds. Not sure of price but any of the rally staff will tell you.

Alternatively I'm sure the printer who does them could do one to your own artwork, PM myself or Clianthus if you want a one-off to your own design, any profits would go to the rally funds.


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hymerbeliever said:


> Thanks...No access from behind as the body is an aluminium foam ply sandwich. Also, I think those dentmaster people can only fix uncreased dents with their pullers. I'll give them a call though....anyone know the paint code for Hymer Grey?


they use little candle type glue sticks, and pull the dent out that way, unbeleivable to see done.


----------

